# Europapark an einem Samstag



## Shinar (16. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Kollegen und ich planen einen Ausflug in den Europark im Dezember vor Weihnachten. Leider kommt nur ein Samstag in Frage. Deshalb frage ich euch, ob jemand von euch an einem Samstag im Europapark war und ob es dann deutlich mehr Leute hat als unter der Woche.

Subjektive Eindrücke erwünscht .

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Gruss
Shinar


----------



## Landerson (16. November 2010)

Liegt jetzt schon einige Jahre zurueck aber ich musste feststellen das mehr Leute an einem Wochenende im Europa Park sind.

Was ist das eigentlich fuer eine Frage? Normalerweise sind mehr Leute in einem Park, Schwimmbad etc. Ist halt Wochenende.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Ja.
Ist genauso wie im Holiday Park. Unter der Woche trifft man halt auch eher Schulklassen und am Wochenende gehn da n Haufen Leute hin. Da ists dann schon früh ziemlich voll. Ist halt wie bei allen solchen Parks^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. November 2010)

Samstag, Weihnachtsferien... mach' Dich auf einiges gefasst!


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2010)

Wenn man gerne Schlange steht in einer Menschenmasse, dann würde ich mal behaupten dass das einen Haufen Spass machen wird.

Das letzte Mal im Europa-Park war ich von der Firrma aus. Herbst .. Pisswetter ... Samstag .. voll bis zum erbrechen.

Aber hey, DJ Bobo hat ein Konzert gegeben - vielleicht lag es ja daran


----------



## Shinar (16. November 2010)

Uff wird sicher lustig...

Letztes mal war ich an einem Montag, da sind wir nie länger als 30 Minuten angestande .


----------



## Landerson (16. November 2010)

Naja in der Schlang stehen muss nicht "unbedingt" so schlimm sein. Parks wie die Universal Studios oder Disney World Resort, machen es eigentlich ganz gut.

Die meiste Zeit ist es zumindest ueberdacht
Ventilatoren, manchmal mit kleinen Wasserduesen, sind aufgestellt um die wartenden zu kuehlen
Ist das warten "verpackt". Das heisst das man anstatt einfach in einer schlange zu warten, eine Story erzaehlt bekommt. Beispiel: Ein Rollercoaster ist an die Himalaya Geschcihte mit dem Yeti angelehnt. Aslo geht die Schlange quer durch ein nachgebautes tibetisches Dorf bis man zuletzt in einem Basiscamp landet und in den Wagen springt. Man wartet imemr noch 30+ Minuten, aber es ist wesentlich spannender.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber hey, DJ Bobo hat ein Konzert gegeben - vielleicht lag es ja daran


Dass Pisswetter war?


----------



## Shinar (16. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Naja in der Schlang stehen muss nicht "unbedingt" so schlimm sein. Parks wie die Universal Studios oder Disney World Resort, machen es eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> Die meiste Zeit ist es zumindest ueberdacht
> Ventilatoren, manchmal mit kleinen Wasserduesen, sind aufgestellt um die wartenden zu kuehlen
> Ist das warten "verpackt". Das heisst das man anstatt einfach in einer schlange zu warten, eine Story erzaehlt bekommt. Beispiel: Ein Rollercoaster ist an die Himalaya Geschcihte mit dem Yeti angelehnt. Aslo geht die Schlange quer durch ein nachgebautes tibetisches Dorf bis man zuletzt in einem Basiscamp landet und in den Wagen springt. Man wartet imemr noch 30+ Minuten, aber es ist wesentlich spannender.



Ja das finde ich schade am Europapark. Hin und wieder hats etwas zur Unterhaltung, aber es dürfte wesentlich mehr haben. Wir gehen das mal nur zu zweit und dass ist nicht so lustig als wenn man zu 4t oder 5t geht wie andere Male.


----------



## Landerson (16. November 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich schade am Europapark. Hin und wieder hats etwas zur Unterhaltung, aber es dürfte wesentlich mehr haben. Wir gehen das mal nur zu zweit und dass ist nicht so lustig als wenn man zu 4t oder 5t geht wie andere Male.



Ich habe das in noch keinem Park in Europa gesehen


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2010)

Ich geh einmal pro Jahr und kann dazu Folgendes sagen:
- An den Wochenenden hats extrem viel mehr Leute als unter der Woche.
- In den Ferien hats extrem viel mehr Leute als unter der Woche.
- Bei gutem Wetter hats extrem viel mehr Leute als bei schlechtem.
- Gutes Wetter kombiniert mit Wochenende und/oder Ferien ist fast unerträglich.

Lustig ists zwar schon auch am Wochenende, aber dann muss man sich halt zT auf enorme Wartezeiten gefasst machen. Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass (im Sommer bei gutem Wetter) als diese "Wasserfall-Bahn", mit diesen Donuts in die man reinsitzt, noch neu war, Wartezeiten von bis zu 3 Stunden drin lagen. Ich bin da natürlich dann keinesfalls angestanden, gab aber genug Leute, die sich das antaten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. November 2010)

Ich war erst vor kurzem wieder, allerdings unter der Woche. Wartezeit lag bei höchstens 10 Minuten, in der Bluefire, also der neuen Achterbahn, gibts sogar eine Single Rider - Schlange. Damit gings ruckzuck.

Was man allerdings im Dezember da will, ist mir schleierhaft. Da hat doch alles geschlossen.


----------



## Soramac (16. November 2010)

Also Ich habe keine Probleme am Wochenende. Wartezeiten ungefaehr von 10 Minuten.. ich mach es einfach so:

Enschuldigung.. ich bin Arzt .. mh? Bin Arzt.. enschuldigung bitte und immer dabei grinsen!


----------



## pampam (16. November 2010)

Also ich kann nur davon abraten Samstags in den Europa Park zu gehen. Wie es im Winter aussieht kann ich zwar nicht sagen (da wird nicht soo viel sein, da viele guten Attraktionen geschlossen sind, weshalb ich dir auch nicht grade empfehlen kann im Winter dort hin zu gehen...), aber dass an Wochenenden allgemein mehr los ist, wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.
Besser wäre es du gehst am Ende der Sommerferien (oder noch besser du kurz gehst dannach) unter der Woche.


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2010)

Also ich kann mich da auch nur anschließen. Ich war schon unter der Woche mit Freunden da und da war es echt super, was die Wartezeit anging, man kam ziemlich schnell an die Attraktionen dran - und kann dadurch natürlich auch viel mehr Attraktionen fahren. Mit dem Verein sind wir auch mal hingefahren, aber samstags. Ich hab ungefähr die Hälfte der Attraktionen geschafft, die ich das andere Mal unter der Woche geschafft hab. Und im Winter ist es sowieso nicht so doll, weil wie schon erwähnt einige Attraktionen geschlossen haben.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. November 2010)

Wer an Halloween im Moviepark war der weiß was voll bedeutet.

Und dass obwohl die Karten nur im Vorverkauf zu bekommen waren, also limitiert.

Im Vorjahr war es SO voll dass die sogar den Park schließen mussten.

Eraser Achterbahn: 4 Std anstehen.

"Holz"Achterbahn:2 1/2 Std.

Ekelhaft, jetzt erstmal keine Vergnügungspark mehr.


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2010)

Ich war am Halloween-Wochenende (am Samstag) da. Es war total überfüllt und ich bin einmal sogar 90 Minuten angestanden. Dafür war ich dann fast eine Minute auf der Achterbahn. :>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. November 2010)

Ich war Sonntag. Um 13 Uhr da gewesen.(Noch erträglich)

Je näher wir den Abendstunden kamen wurde es voller und voller.

Aber sonst war es Super, die Schausteller waren richtig gut.(Wie jedes Jahr)

Und das geilste war eh das "Paranormal Activity" Haus. 

Wie alle Weiber mutig reingingen und schön vorlaut.

Als ich rauskam hatte ich an einer Seite meine Freundin wie ein verängstigtes Klammeräffchen hängen und an der anderen Seite irgendeine fremde. :"D


----------



## Silenzz (17. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Als ich rauskam hatte ich an einer Seite meine Freundin wie ein verängstigtes Klammeräffchen hängen und an der anderen Seite irgendeine fremde. :"D



Das hätt ich ausgenutzt


----------



## Shinar (17. November 2010)

Hab grad gesehen, dass im Winter die meisten Bahnen zu haben . Das Problem dabei; je weniger Attraktionen geöffnet sind, desto voller wir der Park und der Heidepark hat auch geschlossen ((.

War schon mal jemand von euch im Winter im Europapark . War es schön dekoriert und wie sah es mit der Besuchermenge aus?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, dass im Winter die meisten Bahnen zu haben . Das Problem dabei; je weniger Attraktionen geöffnet sind, desto voller wir der Park und der Heidepark hat auch geschlossen ((.
> 
> War schon mal jemand von euch im Winter im Europapark . War es schön dekoriert und wie sah es mit der Besuchermenge aus?





Es wra ganz schön, jo. Ich würde tortzdem immer wieder an einem Tag mit schönem Wetter und am WE gehen als nochmal unter der Woche bei Piss-Wetter...


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Es wra ganz schön, jo. Ich würde tortzdem immer wieder an einem Tag mit schönem Wetter und am WE gehen als nochmal unter der Woche bei Piss-Wetter...


Es muss ja nicht mal Piss-Wetter sein. Es hilft schon extrem, wenns bewölkt oder sehr kühl ist. Da kommen oft schon wesentlich weniger Leute als bei Sonnenschein. Und unter der Woche ists deutlich lustiger.


----------



## Fauzi (17. November 2010)

Wenn du im Winter gehst, dann wenn dieser Weihnachtsmarkt ist. War ganz nett, nimm aber dann am besten deine Freundin mit. Die wird das bestimmt supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer finden.. ^^


----------



## Shinar (22. November 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wenn du im Winter gehst, dann wenn dieser Weihnachtsmarkt ist. War ganz nett, nimm aber dann am besten deine Freundin mit. Die wird das bestimmt supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer finden.. ^^



Werd ich . Wir gehen Ende Dezember an einem Werktag. Bin mal gespannt, was der Europapark im Winter so bietet. Vielleicht nicht so viele Attraktionen, dafür eine super Atmosphäre (fand ich schon um Halloween sehr gut gemacht).


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Ich kann wirklich nur jedem davon abraten, den Europapark an einem Samstag zu besuchen. Und das gilt für alle Parks dieser Art. Es seie denn, man steht darauf, 2-3 Stunden anzustehen. Und nein, das ist keine Übertreibung. Ich war vor zirka einem Jahr an einem Samstag im Phantasialand in der Nähe von Köln. 
Erst stand ich stundenlang am Einlass und als ich dann die Schlangen an den Fahrgeräten sah, wurde mir ganz anders. Da vergeht einem wirklich der Spaß. Besonders, wenn die Temperaturen nicht so angenehm sind und man friert bzw. im Sommer schwitzt.

Dazu kommt, dass an den Wochenenden auch viele Franzosen und Holländer in den Parks unterwegs sind. Dadurch wird es noch voller. Am Wochenende nehmen sich die Leute Zeit für solche Unternehmungen und das nicht nur in Deutschland.

Mein Tipp: 

Wenn es der Job zulässt, unter der Woche gehen. Die Parks sind wunderbar leer und man kann auf den Attraktionen sogar mehrmals hintereinander fahren. Da lohnen sich dann auch die hohen Eintrittspreise.


----------

